# Flame forum poll



## Send0 (Oct 27, 2022)

Cast your vote. Moderators can't eliminate sub-forums, but we can use this poll to discuss it with the admin in more detail. Ultimately the admin will decide what is best for the board.

Feel free to add additional comments, in addition to your vote.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 27, 2022)

Oops, accidentally duplicated the poll... and then deleted the wrong one.

Please recast your vote if you previously cast it on the poll I deleted.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 27, 2022)

Get rid of it to save this board


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

i dont really care either way. I think its good to vent sometimes.

flame forum or no flame forum, what we really need is to have clearly defined rules and consistent, fair enforcement. no emotional bans where you cant point to the rule that was actually broken, and no letting things slide into an all out disaster. maybe not bans right off the bat, but address things when they happen and progressive discipline if the problem isnt solved.

thats my opinion.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 27, 2022)

I like the ability to speak freely...with zero limitations. It's the "free speech absolutist" in me. 

But I'll understand whatever decision comes down the pipe. Probably won't change my "day to day" that much...if at all.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 27, 2022)

All polls need to have the option to have @Joliver shoot himself in the leg with a .38. Please update accordingly.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 27, 2022)

No good comes of it. It promotes / greenlights childish behavior, continues fights between members. "Internet tough guys" get to threaten each other and say horrible things to each other. It's total stupidity.

The only good thing I've seen in the flame forum is joking around and comraderee that would be ok anywhere else on the forum.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 27, 2022)

Now if we could get a live feed section of member vs member mma fighting, I'd be down for that.

Anyone got an octagon?


----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 27, 2022)

I voted to keep it, only because I think maybe we need a place where knuckleheads can have an outlet. I never use the flame forum myself.


----------



## Rickt (Oct 27, 2022)

New guy. I just don't understand why we get upset when someone thinks differently. If you don't like other people having an oppinion make your own forum with just you. Even your forum buddies and bum palms dont always agree so just you. The rest of us will stay here and enjoy the trolls.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 27, 2022)

Rickt said:


> New guy. I just don't understand why we get upset when someone thinks differently. If you don't like other people having an oppinion make your own forum with just you. Even your forum buddies and bum palms dont always agree so just you. The rest of us will stay here and enjoy the trolls.


Some people are just very toxic


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 27, 2022)

The Flame forum uses to be a place where guys went off about something, some event, etc that they decided to get annoyed or pissed off about.  Notice I said " decided".  Pissed off, offended, irritated, annoyed.....all choice hiw you respond.  Anyway, it wasn't a place to go off on each other.  Since the influx of a group of fellas from wherever, you know who you are, the Flame forum and the rest of the board for that matter, has taken a dive into the shit.  Thus isn't about "sensitivities".  Fuck your sensitivities and at the same time fuck the big dick swingin via the internet.  Seriously, Mrs. BRICKS has read some of this shit and her comment was, smells like insecurity  and little dick syndrome.  Now, there are some very good and solid contributions by some if the culprits and some bullshit threads by some of the,  snowflakes, yes.  But things have gotten way over the top on both sides it seems.  If there are any vets on this board who don't agree with me, please speak up. 

Now, what to do specifically about the Flame forum.  Well, now that I've said what I said above, I'm gonna go with this.  We have a First Ammendment in thus country still, despite every effort to destroy that with censorship and prohibiting any discussions that don't agree with a particular doctrine.  I don't think we want to go that direction with the board do we?  With rights come responsibilities, however, and while I'm not responsible for your emotions I responsible for what comes out of my mouth, or in this case what I type.  Keep the Flame forum, keep it uncensored.  If you don't like it, don't open it.  Zero tolerance for any personal attacks not confined to the Flame forum.  Maybe that will placate both the assholes and the snowflakes.


----------



## Rickt (Oct 27, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> The Flame forum uses to be a place where guys went off about something, some event, etc that they decided to get annoyed or pissed off about.  Notice I said " decided".  Pissed off, offended, irritated, annoyed.....all choice hiw you respond.  Anyway, it wasn't a place to go off on each other.  Since the influx of a group of fellas from wherever, you know who you are, the Flame forum and the rest of the board for that matter, has taken a dive into the shit.  Thus isn't about "sensitivities".  Fuck your sensitivities and at the same time fuck the big dick swingin via the internet.  Seriously, Mrs. BRICKS has read some of this shit and her comment was, smells like insecurity  and little dick syndrome.  Now, there are some very good and solid contributions by some if the culprits and some bullshit threads by some of the,  snowflakes, yes.  But things have gotten way over the top on both sides it seems.  If there are any vets on this board who don't agree with me, please speak up.
> 
> Now, what to do specifically about the Flame forum.  Well, now that I've said what I said above, I'm gonna go with this.  We have a First Ammendment in thus country still, despite every effort to destroy that with censorship and prohibiting any discussions that don't agree with a particular doctrine.  I don't think we want to go that direction with the board do we?  With rights come responsibilities, however, and while I'm not responsible for your emotions I responsible for what comes out of my mouth, or in this case what I type.  Keep the Flame forum, keep it uncensored.  If you don't like it, don't open it.  Zero tolerance for any personal attacks not confined to the Flame forum.  Maybe that will placate both the assholes and the snowflakes.


I'm new. Less than a week. Wasn't sure exactly what flame forum was.


----------



## Rickt (Oct 27, 2022)

Sorry don't know what happened there. I'm new less than a week off the tit. But after what bricks said it seems like a good idea. A place off the grid where two or more guys can air their views of something or one another and not get banned. Sure I got no reason to visit. I like everyone. But some guys like to let off steam. I'm with brick 99%. Just leave a little wiggle room incase he is a troll or i get banned for liking him too much. Learned that much already.


----------



## Yano (Oct 27, 2022)

I say burn  that fucking shack to the ground  and be done with it. No good ever comes out of the flame forum  and as Ive said , I think the negativity from it spreads over the rest of the forum like mold on a loaf of bread.


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2022)

What's everyone's thoughts on keeping the Flame as Senior Level and up only. 

I think having an established name to the posts, and not these made up alt accounts, could cut down on the nonsense. 

Of course if Greens wouldn't be allowed to post in the Flame, others wouldn't be able to call them out in there either. That'd be pretty shitty.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 27, 2022)

Who wants to fight


----------



## 69nites (Oct 27, 2022)

I don't think the group that currently exists here can handle the flame forum. 

TBH I never took it there to talk my shit, I did it in whatever thread that caused it and took my ban like a man.

Also, perma the current troublemakers on both sides.


----------



## Yano (Oct 27, 2022)

I didn't mind the flame forum until it was abused. Now I want to see it burn 

When I got here , as Bricks mentioned above , it was a place guys went to bitch and vent for an emotional release more than anything. 

Life complaints , bitching about products , work , when the mechanic or who ever it was wrecked Bobbys car on him and he needed a place to scream it out. That is what the flame forum was for. An yes the occasional ,, hey douchebag , come here we need to talk. 

Flame forum just became some where people sit and keep fucking with other members all day and being negative just to stroke their own ego's and attack people for having differing opinions. Then they try to hide behind ,, free speech haahaha  

Fuck the flame forum , tear it down


----------



## DLTBB (Oct 27, 2022)

I don't really see the point in it.

It's like having one room in your office at work where all of your employees can go and call each other cunts and then expecting the employees to go back in to the office afterwards and get along perfectly. Obviously it's going to drip through into the main forum.


----------



## Rickt (Oct 27, 2022)

Yano said:


> I say burn  that fucking shack to the ground  and be done with it. No good ever comes out of the flame forum  and as Ive said , I think the negativity from it spreads over the rest of the forum like mold on a loaf of bread.


Lucky bricks are flame proof. I'm not. So I guess I picked the wrong side. Newbies. We should just stfu. Right.


----------



## Yano (Oct 27, 2022)

Rickt said:


> Lucky bricks are flame proof. I'm not. So I guess I picked the wrong side. Newbies. We should just stfu. Right.


Hell no man , every one here has an opinion. Yours is just as valuable as mine we can all learn some thing from each other man.

Once you get to know me a bit you'll realize when I want some one to stfu , i just tell em ,, hey , shut the fuck up    

This is just us expressing opinions and having an open debate on the needs and necessity of the flame forum , don't take any thing here personally or as  a direct attack. Its not meant that way.


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 27, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Who wants to fight


As always I am open


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 27, 2022)

I’m here either way it goes. Maybe keeping it senior level and higher is a good idea CJ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 27, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> As always I am open



Are you talking about your butt again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 27, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Are you talking about your butt again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


........yes


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 27, 2022)

So the poll is flawed. If you get 20 votes for abolish, 11 for no rules and 11 for some rules. Then what? you have 22 people who still want it in some form and 20 who do not want it at all. But 20 wins the vote? Just sayin..


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> So the poll is flawed. If you get 20 votes for abolish, 11 for no rules and 11 for some rules. Then what? you have 22 people who still want it in some form and 20 who do not want it at all. But 20 wins the vote? Just sayin..


We're just trying to get a feel for the room, what you guys are thinking. We want your input.

It's non binding.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> We're just trying to get a feel for the room, what you guys are thinking. We want your input.
> 
> It's non binding.


I am very political so there is that. Politicians always try and get a feel for the room, that way they know how to spin things. lol


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

CJ said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on keeping the Flame as Senior Level and up only.
> 
> I think having an established name to the posts, and not these made up alt accounts, could cut down on the nonsense.
> 
> Of course if Greens wouldn't be allowed to post in the Flame, others wouldn't be able to call them out in there either. That'd be pretty shitty.


I think this is a good idea. Greens that end up being called out in the flame forum are normally trolls and eventually get banned anyway.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Who wants to fight


I will fight you MTG!


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 27, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> I don't really see the point in it.
> 
> It's like having one room in your office at work where all of your employees can go and call each other cunts and then expecting the employees to go back in to the office afterwards and get along perfectly. Obviously it's going to drip through into the main forum.


This is it exactly. Bullshit in the flame forum just creates and stokes stupid grudges that spill over into the main forums and pollute them.  The line gets blurred between forums and they all end up being flame forums replete with revenge reactions and bickering.

Just take it behind the shed and take the .38 to it.  One shot to the back of the head. Very humane.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 27, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> So the poll is flawed. If you get 20 votes for abolish, 11 for no rules and 11 for some rules. Then what? you have 22 people who still want it in some form and 20 who do not want it at all. But 20 wins the vote? Just sayin..


This board isn't a democracy. The idea is to guage what the general user of the forum thinks and present the information to mugz.


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 27, 2022)

69nites said:


> This board isn't a democracy. The idea is to guage what the general user of the forum thinks and present the information to mugz.


Thanks......


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 27, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Thanks......


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 27, 2022)

Mid term elections coming up we need it lmao


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

You guys that have been here a while,
When then flame forum was created, what events led to its creation? what was its intended purpose? Why did they feel it was necessary, and what problem was it supposed to fix?


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> View attachment 31209


This isn't a democracy bro you don't get to chose who gets or gives tips


----------



## TurboJet (Oct 27, 2022)

Tough question... I don't go to that section myself or get in internet dick measuring contests (I'll probably lose, its short but fierce tho) but I understand having a section to vent about shit we're dealing with. I don't think it should be a place to shit on each other.

I'm with BBBG on that dude crossing the line. I just had my first child, a little girl and if that was said to me in person broken limbs would be the least of there worries. BBBG can be a bit coarse/dick but I believe he was a net positive for the fourm.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> You guys that have been here a while,
> When then flame forum was created, what events led to its creation? what was its intended purpose? Why did they feel it was necessary, and what problem was it supposed to fix?


A place to house threads that have turned into flame wars usually about divisive topics. It would either get moved to the flame forum or the flame portion would get split and moved there so the original thread could continue with the people that were engaging with it maturely and the shit part could stop invading it.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

69nites said:


> A place to house threads that have turned into flame wars usually about divisive topics. It would either get moved to the flame forum or the flame portion would get split and moved there so the original thread could continue with the people that were engaging with it maturely and the shit part could stop invading it.


so, it wasnt originally intended as a place to start threads? More like an alternative to allow a conversation to continue out of sight of the general discussion, if i understand correctly. What if the option to create new threads in the flame forum was removed and the only new threads were the flame portion that was split off?


----------



## 69nites (Oct 27, 2022)

69nites said:


> A place to house threads that have turned into flame wars usually about divisive topics. It would either get moved to the flame forum or the flame portion would get split and moved there so the original thread could continue with the people that were engaging with it maturely and the shit part could stop invading it.


Btw the forum rules still applied. You just had a little more leeway on the be respectful part. 

If the ability to create threads was removed and it returned to its original purpose, I would be in favor of it staying.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

69nites said:


> Btw the forum rules still applied. You just had a little more leeway on the be respectful part.
> 
> If the ability to create threads was removed and it returned to its original purpose, I would be in favor of it staying.


you read my mind.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> so, it wasnt originally intended as a place to start threads? More like an alternative to allow a conversation to continue out of sight of the general discussion, if i understand correctly. What if the option to create new threads in the flame forum was removed and the only new threads were the flame portion that was split off?


That seems kind of like putting a very expensive fence around the giant hole instead of just filling it in IMO.

It just ends up blurring the lines of “acceptable” and makes modding harder.  If something is not acceptable in the regular forums, moving it to another forum instead of just removing it or correcting the behaviour just legitimizes it.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> That seems kind of like putting a very expensive fence around the giant hole instead of just filling it in IMO.


maybe the hole actually serves a purpose though?


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> maybe the hole actually serves a purpose though?


Perhaps, but I’ve never been on a forum where the flame forum was anything less than a raging dumpster fire.


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 27, 2022)

No one makes anyone click on the flame forum tho. You don't need to go read it then complain about what is in it. Just don't read it


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 27, 2022)

When I read Flame Forum Poll I was expecting something really gay in here. I'm neutral as usual so whatever the people choose to do I'll role with it.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 27, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> No one makes anyone click on the flame forum tho. You don't need to go read it then complain about what is in it. Just don't read it


In principle I agree. But the fighting doesn’t stay there. 

It turns out that when people tell each other to eat all of the dicks in one forum, they don’t tend to drop the matter when they post in the other forums.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 27, 2022)

I think it should be "unmoderated" but i think the trolling rules that apply to the rest of the forum should apply to the flame forum and some basic rules of humanity should be applied. 

there is no place that you should be able to freely wish rape on someone's child or death/harm to their family. 

people got beef, people talk shit, but posts like those are unacceptable. 


this is just a clarification for my vote of "very little rules"


----------



## turkey_sandwich (Oct 27, 2022)

Rickt said:


> I just don't understand why we get upset when someone thinks differently.


If you figure it out please let me know. 

The world needs to know.


----------



## Yano (Oct 27, 2022)

69nites said:


> Btw the forum rules still applied. You just had a little more leeway on the be respectful part.
> 
> If the ability to create threads was removed and it returned to its original purpose, I would be in favor of it staying.


That isn't a bad idea at all and maybe the only way to keep it useful in any way , other than that

I say some one takes the flame forum out back and gives it the official Lizzie , " just look at the flowers " ,....*POP


----------



## turkey_sandwich (Oct 27, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> I don't really see the point in it.


Why would you. 

You don't argue.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

turkey_sandwich said:


> Why would you.
> 
> You don't argue.


the sandwich makes an excellent point


----------



## Yano (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> the sandwich makes an excellent point


Hard to argue with a good turkey sandwich.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 27, 2022)

69nites said:


> This board isn't a democracy. The idea is to guage what the general user of the forum thinks and present the information to mugz.


Gee thank you for the lesson. If what the members want doesn't matter than why have a poll at all? Especially a systematically flawed one. Mugz is going to do what he wants I get it but don't patronize the members under the guise that what we want actually matters then.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 27, 2022)

@MisterMiyagi you can eat a dick and shit post me all you want, I don't give a fuck!


----------



## Yano (Oct 27, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> @MisterMiyagi you can eat a dick and shit post me all you want, I don't give a fuck!


Just another troll butch , CJ knocked him out already.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

this is why we need a flame forum.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

Before you concern yourselfs over the flame forum, why dont you fix the troll issue?


----------



## Yano (Oct 27, 2022)

be a good day to turn the registrations back off maybe lol


----------



## DazedAndConfused (Oct 27, 2022)

Get rid of it! Spitfire!


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Before you concern yourselfs over the flame forum, why dont you fix the troll issue?


🤣🤣 Right. That guy is desperate for any attention.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 27, 2022)

@DazedAndConfused you can get fucked too. I do not care if I go down to -4000 on reaction. Choke on dick while you waste your time!


----------



## TomJ (Oct 27, 2022)

reaction system, and starting PMs should be gated behind a post count. 

if youre not willing to contribiute, no one gives a fuck about whether you dont like a post or not. 

only serves to stop the BS trolls from just spam creating new accounts


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

see? flame forum necessities.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 27, 2022)

Awesome now we have @HankTheTank  Fuck you too dry in the ass with your shit emoji. I don't care keep wasting your time! You sad piece of dog vomit.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 27, 2022)

@mugzy this why your forum is going to shit! No control over the useless trolls. It isn't the flame forum!


----------



## 69nites (Oct 27, 2022)

Well RiRo or whatever TF his name is is still active 😂

I miss the proper reputation system. Reps were weighted by your existing reputation and fresh accounts did nothing.

Added Facebook style reactions, got Facebook retards doing their thing.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Gee thank you for the lesson. If what the members want doesn't matter than why have a poll at all? Especially a systematically flawed one. Mugz is going to do what he wants I get it but don't patronize the members under the guise that what we want actually matters then.


Don't sweat it. He chooses to see everyone who came from Meso in one light.
He is not open minded at all.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

69nites said:


> Well RiRo or whatever TF his name is is still active 😂
> 
> I miss the proper reputation system. Reps were weighted by your existing reputation and fresh accounts did nothing.
> 
> Added Facebook style reactions, got Facebook retards doing their thing.


man, implying someones a retard though. i dunno man doesnt sound like rule #1


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Don't sweat it. He chooses to see everyone who came from Meso in one light.
> He is not open minded at all.


Ahh, but I was never on Meso.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

shackleford said:


> man, implying someones a retard though. i dunno man doesnt sound like rule #1


do as @69nites says, not as he does
Rule #? Hypocrisy


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> do as @69nites says, not as he does
> Rule #? Hypocrisy


insult people then complain about insults in the flame forum? ok


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Ahh, but I was never on Meso.


yeah, but you like the guys that came over so guilty by association plus you don't agree with @69nites and say thank you when he calls you out without a full understanding of wtf he is talking about.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> yeah, but you like the guys that came over so guilty by association plus you don't agree with @69nites and say thank you when he calls you out without a full understanding of wtf he is talking about.


All very true.


----------



## ElephantSnout (Oct 27, 2022)

Get rid of the flame forum!


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2022)

ElephantSnout said:


> Get rid of the flame forum!


@Send0 bring back shacklechevy


----------



## 69nites (Oct 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> do as @69nites says, not as he does
> Rule #? Hypocrisy


I also tore into @Send0 publicly when he got his mod status and was overstepping.

What I don't do is cry about my bans when I rulebreak or try to get the board owner who is a friend from before this board existed to overturn it. Because I'm not a bitch. The same can't be said of this new crowd.


lifter6973 said:


> yeah, but you like the guys that came over so guilty by association plus you don't agree with @69nites and say thank you when he calls you out without a full understanding of wtf he is talking about.


I know reading comprehension is extraordinarily difficult for you, but I specifically said it wasn't worth getting all the users from meso because it came with having the Meso creeps come over here. Those people are the exact reason this thread has to exist.


----------



## Yano (Oct 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> yeah, but you like the guys that came over so guilty by association plus you don't agree with @69nites and say thank you when he calls you out without a full understanding of wtf he is talking about.


I like every one , I do not like some folks attitudes or how they deal with their anger issues and treat others like shit on the bottom of a boot for having different opinions or methods. 

There isn't one of you ugly fucks I wouldn't help change a tire in the rain or hold the door for at Church. 

I don't give a fuck where any one comes from , what color they are , who they worship or what they shove or what gets shoved in their or any one elses assholes. 

As long as every one can at least disagree respectfully  and if you can't come to a mutual understanding ,, just dont fucking talk to each other ,, I mean WTF is that so hard ?


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 27, 2022)

Yano said:


> I like every one , I do not like some folks attitudes or how they deal with their anger issues and treat others like shit on the bottom of a boot for having different opinions or methods.
> 
> There isn't one of you ugly fucks I wouldn't help change a tire in the rain or hold the door for at Church.
> 
> ...


You hate me


----------



## Joliver (Oct 27, 2022)

The flame forum was a "gentleman's agreement" that differences could be settled "no holds barred" in a specific place. It was more symbolic than anything.

If I may criticize the mods for a sec...."moving an argument" in a thread to the flame forum started as a favor to keep from having to ban people that were liked. Sort of "shit...my bro just said he'd kill that guy--better move this one to the flame so he can't get in trouble" kind of thing. If someone kicks it off in a thread, don't "move it to the FF"...enforce the rules.

How retarded is it to move a fight to the flame forum and the guy ends up banned anyway? It looks like the rules are selectively enforced. Whereas if you just enforced the rules in a regular run-of-the-mill thread, there would be no problem.

Most of the problems I see are "moved" to the FF. Most dudes don't start shit there. They are mad, after all.

Go take an honest look at how many threads are specifically created for the flame forum. Guarantee it's less than half. 

There's no need for additional rules or regulations.


----------



## Yano (Oct 27, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> You hate me


You're the biggest spoon in my drawer , come n snuggle  🥰


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

69nites said:


> I also tore into @Send0 publicly when he got his mod status and was overstepping.
> 
> What I don't do is cry about my bans when I rulebreak or try to get the board owner who is a friend from before this board existed to overturn it. Because I'm not a bitch. The same can't be said of this new crowd.
> 
> I know reading comprehension is extraordinarily difficult for you, but I specifically said it wasn't worth getting all the users from meso because it came with having the Meso creeps come over here. Those people are the exact reason this thread has to exist.


Actually you don''t know shit. Reading comprehension is literally my thing but you simply don't know me, so fuck off with your assumptions.

We have plenty of good members that came over from Meso. Quit acting all high and mighty. Be respectful and the respect will be returned. Keep acting like a cunt and......see if you can figure it out.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

Yano said:


> I like every one , I do not like some folks attitudes or how they deal with their anger issues and treat others like shit on the bottom of a boot for having different opinions or methods.
> 
> There isn't one of you ugly fucks I wouldn't help change a tire in the rain or hold the door for at Church.
> 
> ...


Never had an issue with you @Yano. We have a lot of common ground.


----------



## Yano (Oct 27, 2022)

Joliver said:


> The flame forum was a "gentleman's agreement" that differences could be settled "no holds barred" in a specific place. It was more symbolic than anything.
> 
> If I may criticize the mods for a sec...."moving an argument" in a thread to the flame forum started as a favor to keep from having to ban people that were liked. Sort of "shit...my bro just said he'd kill that guy--better move this one to the flame so he can't get in trouble" kind of thing. If someone kicks it off in a thread, don't "move it to the FF"...enforce the rules.
> 
> ...




Ya know , I have wondered a few times why things were moved to the flame forum , and the folks that were goin at it just not banned from where ever it started .... but 

I smoke a lot of weed and just thought it was something obvious I was missing and didnt want to look any stupider than I do already by asking ....


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> You hate me


As does anyone that actually knows you I am sure.....bitch!
👊👺🤡


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

Joliver said:


> The flame forum was a "gentleman's agreement" that differences could be settled "no holds barred" in a specific place. It was more symbolic than anything.
> 
> If I may criticize the mods for a sec...."moving an argument" in a thread to the flame forum started as a favor to keep from having to ban people that were liked. Sort of "shit...my bro just said he'd kill that guy--better move this one to the flame so he can't get in trouble" kind of thing. If someone kicks it off in a thread, don't "move it to the FF"...enforce the rules.
> 
> ...


You amazing bastard. Good post. One of the few where I don't feel like killing you after I read it.


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2022)

Joliver said:


> The flame forum was a "gentleman's agreement" that differences could be settled "no holds barred" in a specific place. It was more symbolic than anything.
> 
> If I may criticize the mods for a sec...."moving an argument" in a thread to the flame forum started as a favor to keep from having to ban people that were liked. Sort of "shit...my bro just said he'd kill that guy--better move this one to the flame so he can't get in trouble" kind of thing. If someone kicks it off in a thread, don't "move it to the FF"...enforce the rules.
> 
> ...


Fair point. Noted.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Actually you don''t know shit. Reading comprehension is literally my thing but you simply don't know me, so fuck off with your assumptions.
> 
> We have plenty of good members that came over from Meso. Quit acting all high and mighty. Be respectful and the respect will be returned. Keep acting like a cunt and......see if you can figure it out.


Yes, I don't know shit, because you misrepresented my statement in some kind of weird strawman to push your point. 

You either have poor reading comprehension or you're intentionally misrepresenting something I said to manipulate the opinions of others. 

All I did was apply Hanlon's razor.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

69nites said:


> Yes, I don't know shit, because you misrepresented my statement in some kind of weird strawman to push your point.
> 
> You either have poor reading comprehension or you're intentionally misrepresenting something I said to manipulate the opinions of others.
> 
> All I did was apply Hanlon's razor.


Whatever floats your boat. I am just suggesting you quit being a hypocrite and stop being so quick to judge an entire group of people.

I don't remember having issues with you before but can you not see how you come across bitching about something and then doing it yourself?


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> As does anyone that actually knows you I am sure.....bitch!
> 👊👺🤡


Well I never !!!!


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 27, 2022)

I don't use it much but I'd say keep it with ZERO mod oversight or intervention.


----------



## Sven Northman (Oct 27, 2022)

Soak it in naplam and nuke it. Nothing constructive has ever come of it. And it bleeds over into other sections.


----------



## snake (Oct 27, 2022)

Rickt said:


> New guy. I just don't understand why we get upset when someone thinks differently. If you don't like other people having an oppinion make your own forum with just you. Even your forum buddies and bum palms dont always agree so just you. The rest of us will stay here and enjoy the trolls.


Shut da fuuk you dumb fuuk. You don't know shit. I'm going to come over and ass fuuk your woman in front of you and watch you both cry.


Ok, you're not a dumb fuuk, but maybe you get my point?


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 27, 2022)

How many trolls voted?


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> How many trolls voted?


7 total. 

5 voted to get rid of it, and 1 each for the other options.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 27, 2022)

Probably a vote that should be amongst red and yellow only


----------



## turkey_sandwich (Oct 27, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> red and yellow only


now wait a minute


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 27, 2022)

Not going to take the time to read all five pages so I don’t know what has been said already..

Get rid of the fucking thing..
It creates drama and animosity..

Nothing can’t be hashed out in the greneral forums..

The knly
Thing that’s is said. 
Is fuck you , faggot, die , oh and the one I love the best especially when said over the internet’s.

Your a pussy and I can fuck yoh up or blah blah blah..
You know what I mean..

Everything g should be able to be hashed out.. 
 Bro’s and Brozette’s we are on a bb forum..
Please for the love of god get rid of the thing..

I am ready to be kitty 5000 with this place and a lot of it stems from shit spewing over from the flame forum and spammers..
This is sad..
Don’t want to leave..

Instead of getting rid of it right off the bat.
Why not lock it down so. K one can post or make a thread and see if the board really needs it..

If a lot of drama is occurred while it is closed open it back up..
Sincerely BLB
The baddest man in town.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 27, 2022)

Just a thought, people don't come here for the flame forum, won't leave here if it goes, but it sure has chased people away and some has left the board because of it!


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Just a thought, people don't come here for the flame forum, won't leave here if it goes, but it sure has chased people away and some has left the board because of it!


Good point


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 27, 2022)

The flame forum isn’t the issue. The issue should be obvious but I guess it’s not


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 27, 2022)

Speaking of issues


----------



## TomJ (Oct 27, 2022)

69nites said:


> Well RiRo or whatever TF his name is is still active 😂
> 
> I miss the proper reputation system. Reps were weighted by your existing reputation and fresh accounts did nothing.
> 
> Added Facebook style reactions, got Facebook retards doing their thing.


i get youve been here since the dinosaurs, but i can count on one hand how many times ive seen a useful or helpful post or information from you in the last year. 

i cant say the same about RIR0. 

no matter anyones opinion of him, you simply cant make the argument that he contributed the most on topic advice out of anyone in a good while.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 27, 2022)

69nites said:


> Well RiRo or whatever TF his name is is still active 😂
> 
> I miss the proper reputation system. Reps were weighted by your existing reputation and fresh accounts did nothing.
> 
> Added Facebook style reactions, got Facebook retards doing their thing.


And all you’re doing in here is crying. What do you add? What deserves a laughing emoji is 90% of the people called elites and vets on a bodybuilding board who don’t know mechanical tension or nutrition from a hole in the ground. Who have never been 200lbs lean in their life


----------



## TomJ (Oct 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 200lbs lean


I couldnt get 200lbs lean if i dieted all year


----------



## Rickt (Oct 27, 2022)

snake said:


> Shut da fuuk you dumb fuuk. You don't know shit. I'm going to come over and ass fuuk your woman in front of you and watch you both cry.
> 
> 
> Ok, you're not a dumb fuuk, but maybe you get my point?


Yes. You were never new here. And please arse fuck her. If you did a little reaserch you would realize she is 57. Doubt you want to do it now. But I'm up for watching and she likes a tickle in the back door. So knock yourself out. Hope you weren't trying to big note yourself all you did was offer me what i wanted snake does everyone know about your listings for old women. They do now.


----------



## Rickt (Oct 27, 2022)

turkey_sandwich said:


> If you figure it out please let me know.
> 
> The world needs to know.


They also seem to get upset when you are new and have a point of view. Strange place where no member was ever new and some guy named snake likes arse fucking old women. But like I said I don't judge.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 27, 2022)

TomJ said:


> i get youve been here since the dinosaurs, but i can count on one hand how many times ive seen a useful or helpful post or information from you in the last year.
> 
> i cant say the same about RIR0.
> 
> no matter anyones opinion of him, you simply cant make the argument that he contributed the most on topic advice out of anyone in a good while.


He got me hooked on canned pumpkin, damn yellow guy lol.

My activity varies since I started traveling a lot during the year and my position keeps me from getting into too much on the board. This board should get rid of the flame forum and shills at least until it's back to a hardcore info board over anything else.

Just my thoughts, being a founder makes me sad to see this but nothing grows and gets stronger without adversities.

I stand by separating new members from all of this until proven not a troll. Make it harder for then to see the whole board!


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 27, 2022)

A prospect can't sit at the table, limit the shit out of a new member.

Maybe just a section for them and general chat until proven not a troll.

Better troll control!


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I couldnt get 200lbs lean if i dieted all year


You and me both. I'd be doing good to get to 240 at this point.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Speaking of issues


those would be sore pussy issues. Time for a smoke.


----------



## turkey_sandwich (Oct 27, 2022)

Rickt said:


> They also seem to get upset when you are new and have a point of view.


To be fair the "upset" comes when you're told you're wrong and then you want to argue about it.

If you're new and you haven't posted pictures of your physique we're not interested in your point of view.


----------



## crido887 (Oct 27, 2022)

Rickt said:


> some guy named snake likes arse fucking old women. .


Should I change my name to snake #2?


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 27, 2022)

turkey_sandwich said:


> To be fair the "upset" comes when you're told you're wrong and then you want to argue about it.
> 
> If you're new and you haven't posted pictures of your physique we're not interested in your point of view.


It's not all about physique though, it's a lifestyle.

Functional
Athletic
Powerlifting
Bodybuilding
Getting in shape

But yes the key is to listen, most already want to teach.

I had a guy on here that looks under 100lbs call me out on my stats once not to long ago, that shit is ridiculous!

I like your attitude brother!


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 27, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I couldnt get 200lbs lean if i dieted all year


Sigh. Did you write this before or after you jerked off to yourself in the mirror....gosh


----------



## TomJ (Oct 27, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Sigh. Did you write this before or after you jerked off to yourself in the mirror....gosh


Both


----------



## snake (Oct 27, 2022)

Rickt said:


> Yes. You were never new here. And please arse fuck her. If you did a little reaserch you would realize she is 57. Doubt you want to do it now. But I'm up for watching and she likes a tickle in the back door. So knock yourself out. Hope you weren't trying to big note yourself all you did was offer me what i wanted snake does everyone know about your listings for old women. They do now.


You do know I'm old right? She may have a few months on me at best.

Anyway, you see my point, I think. You put your opinion in and that's important. Thanks for that. I got my eye on you, I think you'll do just fine brother.


----------



## iGone (Oct 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> And all you’re doing in here is crying. What do you add? What deserves a laughing emoji is 90% of the people called elites and vets on a bodybuilding board who don’t know mechanical tension or nutrition from a hole in the ground. Who have never been 200lbs lean in their life


Let's play the devil's advocate here
Go back through your post history and weigh out the value-add:bullshit/flaming.
I went back 10 pages for shits and giggles and found very few nuggets that were worthwhile.
Your knowledge and experience is undeniable, but when the majority of your existence is to the contrary how do you expect to be considered of value.

If you have an employee who's knowledge and experience is top tier but 90% of their timr at work is sub par and they've been suspended multiple times, which of those two things are you pulling from that employee?


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 27, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Both


Fuck. FaceTime me next time


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 27, 2022)

iGone said:


> Let's play the devil's advocate here
> Go back through your post history and weigh out the value-add:bullshit/flaming.
> I went back 10 pages for shits and giggles and found very few nuggets that were worthwhile.
> Your knowledge and experience is undeniable, but when the majority of your existence is to the contrary how do you expect to be considered of value.
> ...


I have nothing to discuss with you. I don’t like you. Just being honest. I’m pretty much just here now to keep updated on a source I use because that’s all this board is worth to me now.


----------



## iGone (Oct 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I have nothing to discuss with you. I don’t like you. Just being honest. I’m pretty much just here now to keep updated on a source I use because that’s all this board is worth to me now.


Seems to be a theme that you don't like anyone who's willing to address your negative actions.


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I have nothing to discuss with you. I don’t like you. Just being honest. I’m pretty much just here now to keep updated on a source I use because that’s all this board is worth to me now.


Meh he's practically gone too


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I have nothing to discuss with you. I don’t like you. Just being honest. I’m pretty much just here now to keep updated on a source I use because that’s all this board is worth to me now.


Lol. you're' going to get a lot a pm's about your source now, send them to the shills forum with an at your own risk warning. I stay clear of that section.


----------



## Rickt (Oct 28, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> He got me hooked on canned pumpkin, damn yellow guy lol.
> 
> My activity varies since I started traveling a lot during the year and my position keeps me from getting into too much on the board. This board should get rid of the flame forum and shills at least until it's back to a hardcore info board over anything else.
> 
> ...


Well for what it is worth he has helped me. I'm less than a week here. He took me by the hand took me a a dark place and said not to be afraid it won't hurt. He was right I made my intro and everyone was kind and friendly. Thanks sfgiants.


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 28, 2022)

Rickt said:


> He took me by the hand took me a a dark place and said not to be afraid it won't hurt. Thanks sfgiants.


Your experience was way different then mine.


----------



## Rickt (Oct 28, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Your experience was way different then mine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 31242


Sorry man. I really am. But if it had to be anyone. Better anyone but me. Guess he just likes u more.


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 28, 2022)

Rickt said:


> Sorry man. I really am. But if it had to be anyone. Better anyone but me. Guess he just likes u more.


I was goofing like always. Everyone was pretty cool and excepting when I started. If your actually trying most will definitely try to help you out. I've asked about training, diet, and blood work and someone has reached out to lend a hand. 

I'm also here for training, advice, and some fun. I don't try and stir the shit in my day to day life because I don't like wasting time being irritated over nothing. So I try not to do it in here.

We aren't here for a long time so might as well make it a good time.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 28, 2022)

iGone said:


> Seems to be a theme that you don't like anyone who's willing to address your negative actions.


Oh no that’s not it, I don’t like you because… well read through some of my posts to others of your kind on this forum…in fact I’ve made it pretty clear to you why I don’t like you in comments I’ve made to you on here before.
In fact I don’t know why you feel the need to comment or talk to me here as until you do I  gladly forget about you’re entire confused existence. Did you need attention? What was your purpose for jumping into a conversation that had not a thing to do with you? You literally serve no purpose of importance.


----------



## Rickt (Oct 28, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I was goofing like always. Everyone was pretty cool and excepting when I started. If your actually trying most will definitely try to help you out. I've asked about training, diet, and blood work and someone has reached out to lend a hand.
> 
> I'm also here for training, advice, and some fun. I don't try and stir the shit in my day to day life because I don't like wasting time being irritated over nothing. So I try not to do it in here.
> 
> We aren't here for a long time so might as well make it a good time.


Agree with that. Can I get an amen.


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 28, 2022)

TomJ said:


> i get youve been here since the dinosaurs, but i can count on one hand how many times ive seen a useful or helpful post or information from you in the last year.
> 
> i cant say the same about RIR0.
> 
> no matter anyones opinion of him, you simply cant make the argument that he contributed the most on topic advice out of anyone in a good while.


@69nites thinks he is someone here. He immediately trashed an entire group of people. Then immediately made it known he was a founding member and elite, like that means something to us. The kind of thing a skinny small dick pussy does.... he has garnered zero respect from that.


----------



## CJ (Oct 28, 2022)

Ok guys, the point of this thread was to garner your thoughts on the Flame Forum in general. 

Any personal attacks or callouts subsequent to this post, the post will be deleted and that person barred from commenting in this thread further. 

No exceptions.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 28, 2022)

CJ said:


> Ok guys, the point of this thread was to garner your thoughts on the Flame Forum in general.
> 
> Any personal attacks or callouts subsequent to this post, the post will be deleted and that person barred from commenting in this thread further.
> 
> No exceptions.


A fine example of the original purpose of the flame forum. Would split that portion off and move it there.


----------



## nissan11 (Oct 28, 2022)

The What this Forum is thread in the flame forum welcomes your deviant comments that you can't post here. It is a thirsty thread.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 28, 2022)

69nites said:


> Well RiRo or whatever TF his name is is still active 😂
> 
> I miss the proper reputation system. Reps were weighted by your existing reputation and fresh accounts did nothing.
> 
> Added Facebook style reactions, got Facebook retards doing their thing.


We need the old rep system back! Plus it was nice to read when someone had something nice to say and it was cool to watch the green bar fill up lol


----------



## iGone (Oct 28, 2022)

***post deleted, banned from further comments


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 28, 2022)

***post deleted, banned from further comments


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 28, 2022)

Thread ban lol


----------



## turkey_sandwich (Oct 28, 2022)

***post deleted, banned from further comments


----------



## CJ (Oct 28, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Thread ban lol


Yes, because every thread lately seems to devolve into a shit show.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 28, 2022)

Oh my god...



The irony of this entire thread is downright Shakespearian


----------



## CJ (Oct 28, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Oh my god...
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of this entire thread is downright Shakespearian


No. The rules are clear. They're going to be enforced now. People don't get to be cunts in the flame forum AND general forums. 

As long as the flame forum exists, all bullshit belongs in there.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 28, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Meh he's practically gone too


great now i need to log into my super secret spy shit, inconspicuous shill forum viewing account and read the last 3 months of posts


----------



## TuckerCarlson (Oct 28, 2022)

Yeah guys don’t be cunts


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 28, 2022)

@CJ can you send me deleted posts?


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 28, 2022)

TomJ said:


> great now i need to log into my super secret spy shit, inconspicuous shill forum viewing account and read the last 3 months of posts


It's just all ghey shit


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 28, 2022)

***post deleted, banned from further comments

Nah, just messin'.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 28, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> ***post deleted, banned from further comments
> 
> Nah, just messin'.


@CJ can we permaban this wiseguy?
Also I hear he has been PMing people trying to sell them actual shit from MSG labs. Who does he think he is, The Pigeon?


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 28, 2022)

lol @TuckerCarlson.
I need the posts. I feed off of negativity ya know. Without it, I can't survive.


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 28, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> It's just all ghey shit


What level?


----------



## TuckerCarlson (Oct 28, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> lol @TuckerCarlson.
> I need the posts. I feed off of negativity ya know. Without it, I can't survive.


I feel you man


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 28, 2022)

TomJ said:


> great now i need to log into my super secret spy shit, inconspicuous shill forum viewing account and read the last 3 months of posts


It's just all


hard_gains said:


> What level?
> View attachment 31269


level pink. He left us


----------



## RISE (Oct 29, 2022)

The flame forum has been here since the beginning, damn near over a decade ago. It just recently became a shit show.  Obviously people have abused what it's for.  I'm in favor of keeping it open, but very lightly moderated.  We all know what crosses the line, and if you're too stupid to know, you don't belong in the forum.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 29, 2022)

I haven't been around much lately ( peak season for work)  but the results are surprising. Wtf? The flame forum has been part of SI/UG since day 1. Who are these people saying get rid of it?  Go sit in your safe space.   The moto has always been if you don't like it, don't Come in here


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 29, 2022)

RISE said:


> The flame forum has been here since the beginning, damn near over a decade ago. It just recently became a shit show.  Obviously people have abused what it's for.  I'm in favor of keeping it open, but very lightly moderated.  We all know what crosses the line, and if you're too stupid to know, you don't belong in the forum.





			
				Seeker said:
			
		

> I haven't been around much lately ( peak season for work) but the results are surprising. Wtf? The flame forum has been part of SI/UG since day 1. Who are these people saying get rid of it? Go sit in your safe space. The moto has always been if you like it, don't Come in here



69nites voted to get rid of it. I thought that he was the most OG of all.

Did he mention that he knows Mugzy?  Because he knows Mugzy.


----------



## TuckerCarlson (Oct 29, 2022)

Seeker said:


> I haven't been around much lately ( peak season for work)  but the results are surprising. Wtf? The flame forum has been part of SI/UG since day 1. Who are these people saying get rid of it?  Go sit in your safe space.   The moto has always been if you like it, don't Come in here


It’s 2022 man.. words kill people


----------



## Seeker (Oct 29, 2022)

TuckerCarlson said:


> It’s 2022 man.. words kill people


Its a new day man. The bird is free!


----------



## Send0 (Oct 29, 2022)

Seeker said:


> I haven't been around much lately ( peak season for work)  but the results are surprising. Wtf? The flame forum has been part of SI/UG since day 1. Who are these people saying get rid of it?  Go sit in your safe space.   The moto has always been if you like it, don't Come in here


To be fair, 6 of the accounts that voted to get rid of it are troll accounts... and therefore don't actually count.

Combining the other two options shows that the majority favor keeping it.

This poll is just to get a temperature based on events from this year, so staff can talk to Mugzy about it whenever he has time. I don't like that forum, but I have zero expectations that it ever actually goes away.

Despite the way I voted, I'd rather people duke it out there than in the other sub-forums.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2022)

Send0 said:


> To be fair, 6 of the accounts that voted to get rid of it are troll accounts... and therefore don't actually count.
> 
> Combining the other two options shows that the majority favor keeping it.
> 
> ...


By keeping new members out of all this until proven not a troll will solve many issues.

Besides toxic shit, trolls is our biggest issue which has drawn out more toxic behavior.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2022)

Is it the flame forum or the people allowed in it the real issue?


----------



## 69nites (Oct 29, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> 69nites voted to get rid of it. I thought that he was the most OG of all.
> 
> Did he mention that he knows Mugzy?  Because he knows Mugzy.


Yes I am more og than him. The flame forum has not been here since day 1. It's been here since his day 1. 


SFGiants said:


> By keeping new members out of all this until proven not a troll will solve many issues.
> 
> Besides toxic shit, trolls is our biggest issue which has drawn out more toxic behavior.


Idk about that, BBBG and RiRo have something like 30k posts between them and these green accounts show up every time they're crying about something. Granted nearly all their posts are in the flame forum.

The green troll accounts are a symptom, not the disease.


----------



## RISE (Oct 29, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> By keeping new members out of all this until proven not a troll will solve many issues.
> 
> Besides toxic shit, trolls is our biggest issue which has drawn out more toxic behavior.


I agree with this.  I miss the days of when we use to just fuck with the trolls.  We didn't call them out or personally attack them, but made them the butt of jokes and mocked them in a sarcastic way.  They kinda became the forum clowns.

If we are to get rid of anything, it should be the emoji system.


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 29, 2022)

RISE said:


> If we are to get rid of anything, it should be the emoji system.


😥 Then how will people know how cool I am without points that serve no real world value? Your crushing my dreams here.


----------



## RISE (Oct 29, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> 😥 Then how will people know how cool I am without points that serve no real world value? Your crushing my dreams here.


If your not cool enough for people to remember your name, you ain't cool.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 29, 2022)

If passing your pants is cool. Call me Miles Davis


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 29, 2022)

RISE said:


> If we are to get rid of anything, it should be the emoji system.



The old reputation system was way better.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 29, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> The old reputation system was way better.


Agreed, that system actually had some true value. This reaction thing is meaningless.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 29, 2022)

turkey_sandwich said:


> To be fair the "upset" comes when you're told you're wrong and then you want to argue about it.
> 
> If you're new and you haven't posted pictures of your physique we're not interested in your point of view.


But you're new, yet you speak like you've been here a while. 🤔


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 29, 2022)

Send0 said:


> But you're new, yet you speak like you've been here a while. 🤔


No shit huh... I mean wtf dude @turkey_sandwich why not just be yourself who you were on here before? Why the need for the alter ego?


----------



## 69nites (Oct 29, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Agreed, that system actually had some true value. This reaction thing is meaningless.


Unfortunately we can't get it back. And I get why this reaction system isn't going to go anywhere. It drives engagement on the board with people wanting to get that sweet serotonin every time they see they got a reaction.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 29, 2022)

69nites said:


> Unfortunately we can't get it back. And I get why this reaction system isn't going to go anywhere. It drives engagement on the board with people wanting to get that sweet serotonin every time they see they got a reaction.



Ummm...Delicious serotonin
Nom nom nom 😋😋


----------



## RISE (Oct 29, 2022)

69nites said:


> Unfortunately we can't get it back. And I get why this reaction system isn't going to go anywhere. It drives engagement on the board with people wanting to get that sweet serotonin every time they see they got a reaction.


Nothing gets me rock hard like a full grown roided out man sending me heart smileys.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 29, 2022)

RISE said:


> Nothing gets me rock hard like a full grown roided out man sending me heart smileys.


😍😍😍


----------



## RISE (Oct 29, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 😍😍😍


You ever accidently cum on your own face?  Cause I just did.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 29, 2022)

RISE said:


> You ever accidently cum on your own face?  Cause I just did.


Glad I could help! 🤣🤣


----------



## GreenAmine (Oct 29, 2022)

69nites said:


> serotonin



*Dopamine

Yes, serotonin is also released when using social media (affecting mood), but the reward-seeking behavior that I assume that you're referring to is mediated by dopamine.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 29, 2022)

69nites said:


> Unfortunately we can't get it back. And I get why this reaction system isn't going to go anywhere. It drives engagement on the board with people wanting to get that sweet serotonin every time they see they got a reaction.


Shrooms>reaction system


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 29, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> I assume that you're referring to is mediated by dopamine.



Ummm...dopamine.... delicious dopamine
Nom nom nom nom 😋😋


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 29, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Ummm...dopamine.... delicious dopamine
> Nom nom nom nom 😋😋


dopamine and anavar though nom nom nom now that's a stack🤩


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 30, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> 69nites voted to get rid of it. I thought that he was the most OG of all.
> 
> Did he mention that he knows Mugzy?  Because he knows Mugzy.


Just.......Just.............Stop It! Leave our sensitive, peaceful OG God alone.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 30, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Just.......Just.............Stop It! Leave our sensitive, peaceful OG God alone.


😕


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 30, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> 😕


ok, ok, sorry. I think I am caught up on all posts now. I promise this time I am done.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 30, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> ok, ok, sorry. I think I am caught up on all posts now. I promise this time I am done.


It's not about us it's about your own peace of mind brother!


----------



## Mythos (Oct 30, 2022)

RISE said:


> You ever accidently cum on your own face?  Cause I just did.


THIS post is the UG I knew and loved 😂. 

Where the hell is FD??


----------



## turkey_sandwich (Nov 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> you speak like you've been here a while


 I have.

I want to participate in a different way.


----------

